# What is the name of that wierd series with that wierd guy with the freaky hair?



## dustinzgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

OK so a while back on Sci Fi Chanel there was this show with this really arrogant and ugly "scientist" guy and I loved the show, it was very b-rated, kind of like, Twilight Zone had a love child with Mystery Science Theater. It was so funny all the time, I almost peed myself. My favorite episode the main guy makes this eyeball love child and he carries it around with him all the time through the whole episode wrapped up in a blanket and everyone else is trying to kill it. 

What the heck is the name of that show? Its the guys name, and it has this wierd intro...and sometimes he goes off about how he invented science before women were in science and just rambles on and on forever. Like I do, only not quite as funny.

PS: For some reason I keep thinking his name is gangrene or ferengi or something like that. I'm pretty sure its Garth.....something.....

PPS: Nevermind, I figured it out

_Garth_ Marenghi's Darkplace! 

OK well that sort of sounds like gangrene or ferengi...lol!

Great show to watch, btw, absolutely hilarious.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 28, 2008)

I loved that programme! "My name is Garth Marenghi. Writer. Dreamweaver". Great that it found its way across the pond.

It shares quite a few of its cast with the IT Crowd and Mighty Boosh, both also great series.

Trivia titbit: Garth Marenghi is an anagram of "Argh! Nightmare!"


----------



## sloweye (Nov 28, 2008)

YouTube - Dark Place Opening Titles

A personal fave


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 28, 2008)

Aaargh! Now I've watched that, I have to see the whole series again!


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

i agree, I LOVE this show!


----------

